# Hello Beautiful World!



## Aronui (May 30, 2014)

Kia ora, hello, hey hey chocolate sauce!

  I'm Aro, 32, from New Zealand. Long time reader, first time poster. Just looking for somewhere to hang out and chat, and mayhaps make a new friend or two.


----------



## Naynadine (May 31, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## mosha010 (May 31, 2014)

Aronui said:


> Kia ora, hello, hey hey chocolate sauce!
> 
> I'm Aro, 32, from New Zealand. Long time reader, first time poster. Just looking for somewhere to hang out and chat, and mayhaps make a new friend or two.


 Hhhhaaalllooo!


----------



## Aronui (Jun 1, 2014)

Thankies for the warm welcome.


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

Aronui said:


> Kia ora, hello, hey hey chocolate sauce!
> 
> I'm Aro, 32, from New Zealand. Long time reader, first time poster. Just looking for somewhere to hang out and chat, and mayhaps make a new friend or two.


Hi, & welcome   I'm Jen & i'm 38


----------



## Aronui (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Jen! *waves*


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra, @Aronui!


----------



## Aronui (Jun 12, 2014)

Thankies


----------



## katred (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome to specktra!!!!


----------



## Aronui (Jun 12, 2014)

Such a friendly place! Oh, hey hey


----------

